
“Google is recommending that all of its North American staff work from home” - jakub_g
https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2020/mar/10/coronavirus-update-latest-italy-shutdown-lockdown-who-pandemic-outbreak-quarantine-uk-cases-usa-america-australia-live-news-updates
======
jakub_g
Better source: [https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/coronavirus-google-
north-a...](https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/coronavirus-google-north-
america-employees-work-from-home-2020-3)

